# Taxidermist screwed me!!!!



## capman (Jul 19, 2009)

I shot a 168 inch 10 pointer on public land bow hunting in January 2012.It is now March 2015 still no deer Rumors are he went out of business . I am sick over it he won't respond to phone calls not sure about how to get my rack and cape back any suggestions would be greatly appreciated Thankyou


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

You need to track him down. You have his name, etc?


----------



## capman (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes have his name know where he lives gonna get DNR involved tommorow also


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Thats what can happen if you go with a bargain taxidermist . There are some great people out there that are just starting also but its wise to check on more than price. This is brought up all the time on here its a tough lesson. Hope you can at least get your rack back.


----------



## Rockyoutdoors (Jul 31, 2008)

Please keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

capman said:


> Yes have his name know where he lives gonna get DNR involved tommorow also


You need the police involved.


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

stork64 said:


> You need the police involved.


You would be surprised at what little they can do in our state (wi) you have to go through a lot of court BS I had a item at a shop and was told I would have to hire a attorney to get it back and I had the receipt. I hope they can help you


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

First off, I hope it works out for you and you get your antlers/cape back. I hear these types of stories every season, but the truth is, this usually doesn't happen with a reputable artist that does high end work. I know there are exceptions, but liked stated, this is usually the result of someone starting out and knows little to nothing about running a business. Again, I hope it works out and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

good luck, hope you get it sorted out


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

stork64 said:


> You need the police involved.


Why? It's a civil matter.


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ever get any word on your buck??


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nothin?!


----------



## fbbirdhunter (Dec 17, 2017)

Civil matter,police cant help.Hope it works out brother.


----------



## Saintsfan2 (Nov 22, 2014)

It happened to our group on Canada hunt . Outfitter screwed us but after four years we got our racks . It cost us some money but was worth it . You still have hope of getting your big buck back !!


----------

